# Phantom Toy Poodles?



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

One the most important issues is health testing. Most breeders sim towards the "breed" standard & that does not include Phantoms or Parties. But they do crop up. My personal Phantom is from 2 solid parents out of show lines. In Florida VonStarr Toy Poodles. Out of Creekvue & Forever Poodles is the pedigree. Anyway, C-More Toy Poodles in Tennessee sometimes have the Phantoms pop up since Johnny (brown) is the full brother to my dogs sire. Also, AnnMarie Saunier in Myrtle Beach South Carolina though it is her daughters Phantom she does have some at times but AnnMarie is a total Solid person & loves her reds so you would just have to ask if her daughter will be breeding the Phantom Poodle.


----------

